

Income Growth by Income and President Party Affiliation for United States - troystribling
http://rodrik.typepad.com/dani_rodriks_weblog/2008/03/american-politi.html

======
yummyfajitas
>Bartels shows in his book that this difference is not a statistical artifact
or a fluke.

With sample sizes of 5 and 6 (for dem/rep), Bartels shows that his results are
not a statistical fluke. Sounds plausible.

>(It turns out that the same pattern prevails even when a Republican president
is succeeded by another Republican.)

I take that back, sample size 2.

I'd be really curious to see the leave one out error for his statistics (i.e.,
throw away Nixon and Clinton, and see if the result persists).

Look, I hate Bush and McCain as much as most people (I liked Paul, however).
But this book is just propaganda.

~~~
wanorris
I really doubt most people hate McCain.

------
troystribling
I am suspect of the data (but thought it interesting). I would like to see
more analysis of this type for comparison, for example, the impact of partisan
versus bipartisan legislation on the economy. I think an approach using
methods like this is required to implement objective government policy.

------
nertzy
Correlation does not imply causation.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Correlation_does_not_imply_caus...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Correlation_does_not_imply_causation)

